# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  μια εφαρμογη για πολλα

## kleima

Καλημερα.
Γνωριζει καπιος αν υπαρχει,εφαρμογη που να μετατρεπει μουσικα βιντεο( youtube) σε mp3 και στην ιδια εφαρμογη,να μπορει να γιεται και audio player,να παιζει λιστες με τραγουδια,που μετατραπηκαν;
Ευχαριστω και καλη χρονια,σε ολους

----------


## mtzag

To jdownloader στα κατεβαζει επιτοπου σε mp3 αλλα δεν ειναι player

----------


## kleima

Καλησπερα.
Ευχαριστω,να εισαι καλα.
Καλη χρονια να εχεις.
Ξερεις καποιο καλο audio player,νασ μου προτινεις;

----------


## finos

για android ? google play music

----------


## nick1974

αν δε σε πειραζει να πας σε πληρωμενη εφαρμογη (τα android apps ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι παμφθηνα) ο καλυτερος player ολα σε ενα ειναι ο total pro (αν τον πετυχεις σε προσφορα τον βαζουν και δωρεαν καποιες φορες).
Αν παλι θες δωρεαν, λιγο πολυ ολοι τα ιδια ειναι με τη διαφορα οτι πολλες δωρεαν εφαρμογες σε ζαλιζουν με διαφημησεις

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

O ποιο ελαφρύς ραδιοφωνικός Player Raduga 3.9.6 .Τον χρησιμοποιώ 15 χρόνια και δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτα.

----------


## kleima

Καλημερα.
Καλη χρονια,χρονια πολλα.
Ευχαριστω.
Αυτο το ειχε,αν δεν κανω λαθος,ενας φιλος μου.πληρωσε,αλλα ητανγια περιορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα.και επρεπε καθε μηνα να πληρωνει.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά

Δοκίμασε το any video converter

----------


## Πατέντες

Για PC
YTD YouTubeDownloader
Και κατεβάζει και μετατρέπει και αναπαράγει.
Στην free έκδοση έχει διαφημίσεις και σε αφήνει να κατεβάζεις ένα την φορά.
Στην πληρωμένη (10€) είναι πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## kleima

Παντεντες.
Καλη χρονια.
Δεν το βρησκω,στο play store ,την εφαρμογη αυτη.
Στο google την κατεβαζω,αλλα στην εγκατασταση,μου ενφανιζει ενα παραθυρο με συμβολα,που συμαινει πως το ταμπλετ μου,δεν ειναι συμβατο.
Κατι αλλο; τι πρεπει να γινει για να κατεβει; που την βρησκες εσυ την εφαρμογη αυτη;

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Παντεντες.
> Καλη χρονια.
> Δεν το βρησκω,στο play store ,την εφαρμογη αυτη.
> Στο google την κατεβαζω,αλλα στην εγκατασταση,μου ενφανιζει ενα παραθυρο με συμβολα,που συμαινει πως το ταμπλετ μου,δεν ειναι συμβατο.
> Κατι αλλο; τι πρεπει να γινει για να κατεβει; που την βρησκες εσυ την εφαρμογη αυτη;



Λογικό, αφού αυτό που προτείνει το λέει ότι είναι για PC
Ένας τρόπος να πάρεις σε Mp3 από το YouTube χωρίς κανένα πρόγραμμα, είναι να κάνεις μία αναζήτηση " youtube to mp3" και διαλέγεις ένα από τα πολλά 
Αντιγράφεις τον σύνδεσμο και παίρνεις το mp3 στο Tablet σου στον φάκελο download. 
Σε πρήζουν στην διαφήμιση, αλλά εσύ δεν πατάς σε κανένα
Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά

----------


## kleima

Εχω βρει youtube to mp3,αλλα ειναι για ενα βιντεο.οποτε για πολλα βιντεο,θελει ενα-ενα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για PC
> YTD YouTubeDownloader
> Και κατεβάζει και μετατρέπει και αναπαράγει.
> Στην free έκδοση έχει διαφημίσεις και σε αφήνει να κατεβάζεις ένα την φορά.
> Στην πληρωμένη (10€) είναι πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα.



Το κατέβασα στο pc αλλά κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει σαν να πηδάει η βελόνα ... Δεν μου βγήκε καλά ....

----------


## Πατέντες

> Το κατέβασα στο pc αλλά κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει σαν να πηδάει η βελόνα ... Δεν μου βγήκε καλά ....



Μήπως δεν έγινε σωστά το download; Το ξαναδοκίμασες;
Δοκίμασε επίσης και το πρόγραμμα να ξανακατεβάσεις.

----------


## nick1974

> Το κατέβασα στο pc αλλά κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει σαν να πηδάει η βελόνα ... Δεν μου βγήκε καλά ....



Απλα κατι πηγε στραβα, ο YTD ειναι κλασσικος downloader που αποδεδειγμενα δουλευει καλα εδω και χρονια οποτε ειτε κατι δεν σου κατσε με την εγκατασταση ειτε εχεις καποιο conflict

----------


## esertas

Εναλλακτικός youtube είναι το new pipe. Το κατεβάζεις από την σελίδα αυτή και το εγκαθιστάς στο κινητό ή τάμπλετ. Δεν υπάρχει στο play store. Κάνεις τα πάντα μέσα από εκεί. Ακούς στο παρασκήνιο κατεβάζεις σε ότι ποιότητα θέλεις βίντεο ή mp3.

----------


## kleima

Esertas,καλημερα.
Το κατεβασα,εβαλα 4 βιντεο,ακουγονται,παιζουν.
Την μετατροπη σε mp3,δεν την βρηκα,για να την κανω.που ειναι;

----------


## esertas

> Esertas,καλημερα.
> Το κατεβασα,εβαλα 4 βιντεο,ακουγονται,παιζουν.
> Την μετατροπη σε mp3,δεν την βρηκα,για να την κανω.που ειναι;



Πατάς λήψη και στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει διαλέγεις ή βίντεο για κατέβασμα ή Ήχος και μετά διαλέγεις την ποιότητα που θέλεις και ξεκινάει το κατέβασμα μόλις πατήσεις οκ.

----------


## kleima

Esertas,καλημερα.οκ το βρηκα.
Πες μου,κατι τελευταιο.
Για να παιξουν τα τραγουδια στη playlist,πρεπει να εχω wifi,η,οχι;
Αν θελει wifi,ξερεις καποια εφαρμογη,που να μην θελει wifi,na ta παιζει;η,τι μπορω νακανω,αν δεν εχω wifi,να παιζουν;

----------

